# Kann ich einen Getriebemotor bedenkenlos mit einem FU tunen?



## Jan (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen neuen einfachen SEW Getriebemotor 50 Hz mit einer Pumpe dran (Lüfterrad sitzt auf der Welle).
Nun hat da jemand wohl etwas bei der Planung der Anlage falsch berechnet.
Kurz gesagt, der Motor dreht mit 50 Hz (Nenndaten) zu langsam.

Dass ich den Motor mit höherer Frequenz laufen lassen kann, weiß ich.
(Ich meine das geht bis 87Hz, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ansonsten korrigiert mich bitte).
Kann ich den Antrieb schneller drehen lassen, obwohl ein Getriebe dran hängt? Ich habe nur Bedenken wegen der mechanischen Belastung des Getriebes.
Was meint ihr; wie weit kann ich gehen, ohne Bedenken haben zu müssen?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

am sichersten ist es wohl, mal kurz mit SEW zu telefonieren.

Welche Frequenz schwebt dir denn so vor?


MfG


----------



## Jan (18 Februar 2010)

Ich denke da so an 60 Hz.
Wobei ich damit rechne, dass der Kunde auf 70 Hz will, weil der Programmierer von der Firma, wo das Produkt hingepumpt wird, dachte ich würde auf 25 Hz fahren, dabei waren wir schon am Anschlag (50Hz).

Du hast recht, SEW sollte ich sicherlich auf jeden Fall vorher anrufen.


----------



## Paule (18 Februar 2010)

Hi Jan,
wir hatten vorhin fast dasselbe Thema.
Schau mal hier:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33749


----------



## Jan (18 Februar 2010)

Ich habe die letzten 7 Tage wohl zu viele Stunden gemacht.
Das habe ich doch glatt übersehen, als ich vorhin die Suchfunktion bemüht habe.
Dann werde ich wohl ggf. SEW UND den Pumpenhersteller kontaktieren.
Ich behaupte mal, dass der Motor das mit macht, das Getriebe sicher auch, aber ob die Pumpe das mit macht?!


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2010)

Also jetzt mal aus der Hüfte:

Hast du einen 230/400V Motor, dann könntest du mittels der 87Hz Kennlinie grundsätzlich
den Motor bis 87 Hz mit konstantem Drehmoment betreiben.

ABER:
Du schreibst, du hast eine Pumpe, d.h. eine klassische Quadratische Last,
desweiteren sind Pumpen von der Kennlinie bei 50Hz im Normalfall ziemlich exakt auf die Nennlast des Motors ausgelegt.

Wenn du keinen 230/400V Motor, und somit die Option 87Hz Kennlinie hast,
kannst du das ganze von vorneherein vergessen, da dir der Motor aufgrund o.g.
Auslegung und des Feldschwächebetriebs ziemlich schnell schlicht und einfach stehen bleibt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bimbo (19 Februar 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen neuen einfachen SEW Getriebemotor 50 Hz mit einer Pumpe dran (Lüfterrad sitzt auf der Welle).
> Nun hat da jemand wohl etwas bei der Planung der Anlage falsch berechnet.
> ...


Was für eine Pumpe/Kennlinie? (Getriebe vor der Pumpe)


----------



## Jan (20 Februar 2010)

@ MSB
Ich habe einen 400V Motor.

Was bedeutet das denn dann für die Pumpe, wenn ich mit der Drehzahl hoch gehe (abgesehen, von den in Pauls Link genannten Fliehkräften)?

@ bimbo
Gute Frage. Habe mir die Pumpe selbst nicht genau angesehen. Ich weiß nur, dass sie trocken laufen darf. Eine Kennlinie habe ich nicht.
Ja, es sitzt ein Getriebe zwischen Motor und Pumpe.


Evt. hat sich das ganze auch erledigt, da die Nenndrehzahl evt. für die geforderte Fördermenge ausreicht.
Nur bei dem Kunden weiß man nicht, was er noch so haben will.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber gut zu wissen, worauf man achten muss.
Kommt ja öfters mal vor, dass ein Antrieb schneller als Nenndrehzahl drehen soll.


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> @ MSB
> Ich habe einen 400V Motor.
> 
> Was bedeutet das denn dann für die Pumpe, wenn ich mit der Drehzahl hoch gehe (abgesehen, von den in Pauls Link genannten Fliehkräften)?



Was heißt 400V Motor, also 230/400 oder 400/690?

Das primäre Problem ist, das die Pumpe vermutlich auf die Nenndrehzahl des Motor/Getriebe-Blocks ausgelegt ist,
das bedeutet mir jeder einzelnen U/Min mehr steigt der Drehmomentbedarf relativ stark an (quadratische Kennlinie),
d.h. lange bevor du an irgendwelche tatsächlichen mechanischen Grenzen der Pumpe kommst,
geht deinem Motor die Puste aus ...

Wobei wirklich exakt und genau kann diese Frage nur der Pumpenhersteller beantworten,
so ganz nebenbei spielen auch die Einbaubedingungen eine Rolle, vor allem der effektive Gegendruck im Betrieb (Förderhöhe + Leitungsverluste).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jan (20 Februar 2010)

Ich meine es wäre ein 400/690V Motor.

Ich denke, der Gegendruck dürfte relativ gering sein.

Der Rohrdurchmesser entspricht dem Durchmesser am Ausgang der Pumpe.
Förderhöhe ca. 3m. Rohrlänge ca. 10m. 

Jetzt jukt es mir in den Fingern es einfach mal auszuprobieren, wo die Grenzen sind. Ist leider keine Versuchsanlage. Und ist auch fraglich, ob ich wider an die Anlage komme. War heute fürs erste das letzt Mal da.


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich meine es wäre ein 400/690V Motor.


Wenn dem so ist, dann kannst du die 87Hz Kennlinie wohl vergessen.



Jan schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Gegendruck dürfte relativ gering sein.


Das ist absolut gesprochen vollkommen egal, ob der Druck hoch oder niedrieg ist,
das ganze muss nur entsprechend zur Kennlinie der Pumpe passen.
Allgemein ist der Leistungsbedarf bei höherem Gegendruck wg. des kleineren Durchflusses geringer.


Bevor du irgendwas ausprobierst solltest du dir erst mal die Kennlinie der Pumpe organisieren,
den Gegendruck, also Forderhöhe etc. kannst du ja grob abschätzen.
Bei deinen Werten würde ich mal so ca. 0,5-0,7 bar ansetzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TommyG (20 Februar 2010)

Für weitere Antworten

wären ein paar Daten mehr prima. Was für eine pumpe ist das? Getriebemotor und Trockenlauf deuten für mich auf Kolben oder Peristaltik (Schlauch (Dialyse...) Pumpe) hin. Das bedeutet relativ geringe Geschwindigkeiten, kleine Mengen, evtl. hohe Drücke.

Wenn du dann einen Drehströmer hat, schau mal plz aufs Typenschild. 230/400V => 87Hz ok, 400/ 690 Hz => Probs mit Drehmoment bei hohen Drehzahlen. 

Was zieht der Motor denn bei Nennlast? Wenn du bei ~ 50% des Nennstroms siehst, könntest du im Feldschwächebereich noch relativ stabil arbeiten.

Gaaaaanz anders sieht es aus, wenn Du ne Kreiselpumpe mit 'Übersetzungsgetriebe', also 1x rein größer als 1x raus hast, die Pumpe also mit vielen rpms dreht. Dann kommt die quadratische Kennlinie sogar noch extremer rüber.

Sag mal, plz

Und das Gespräch mit dem Hersteller ist da imho Pflicht.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Jan (20 Februar 2010)

Natürlich werde ich nicht einfach irgendwas ausprobieren. Bei dem Kunden so wie so nicht. 
Als das Thema auf kam, das die Pumpe zu langsam dreht, wurden die Versuche beim Abfüllen mit zu großen Mengen gefahren. 
Also wird im reellen Betrieb die Nennleistung wohl ausreichen.

Aber jetzt weiß ich schon mal, worauf ich achten muss, wenn ich so einen Fall noch mal habe.


----------



## Jan (20 Februar 2010)

@ TommyG
Habe mir das Typenschild nicht abgeschrieben und werde wohl demnächst die Anlage nicht wieder sehen. Die Pumpe dreht sehr langsam ich meine die Nennabtriebsdrehzahl war ca. 140 U/Min. Motor ca. 1kW 1700 U/Min.

Zusammengefasst, müste ich auf die Kennlinie der Pumpe achten, die mechanischen Belastungen (Lager / Fliehkräfte) und darauf, dass das Drehmoment vom Motor noch ausreichend ist.


----------



## bimbo (21 Februar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> ,
> das bedeutet mir jeder einzelnen U/Min mehr steigt der Drehmomentbedarf relativ stark an (quadratische Kennlinie),



Keiner weiß was das für eine Pumpe ist, aber jeder kennt die Kennlinie?

Quadratische Kennlinien haben üblicherweise nur Pumpen die sich die Fliehkraft zu Nutze machen (z.B. Kreiselpumpen), da ist dann aber üblicherweise kein Getriebe dran! Membran oder Kolbenpumpen haben eine lineare Kennlinie (es sei denn, das System hat eine quadratische Kennlinie).

Wenn hier etwas "getunt" werden soll, muss wohl erst der Ist-Zustand fest stehen.


----------



## TommyG (23 Februar 2010)

140 rpm im Abtrieb?

140 * 1,73 sind 242 rpm, also net sooo viel, das es die Pumpe zerlegen wird. 

Siemens hat uns gesagt, das von den Lagern her die Mots bis 6000 rpm mitmachen. 

Wenn die bei mir laufen müsste, würde ich es zumindes mal antesten. Alternativ kann man ja 'ein bischen' aufziehen, also 60/ 65 Hz könnten Dir evtl. schon den Arsch retten. 

Sagen würde ich aber, dass es eigentlich net geht, und zuerst das OK vom Hersteller der Pumpe da sein muss..

Die 1700 in deinem Post, sind das evtl 1400? 1700 wären nämlich 1800/ 60Hz Asynchron. Liegt da der Fehler, das es ne (fck) Ami- Pumpe ist? Also eigentlich an 60 Hz läuft?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Jan (23 Februar 2010)

50 Hz war schon richtig.

Habe die Daten nicht im Kopf und wie schon geschrieben auch nicht notiert.
Ich muss nun doch bald wider an die Anlage. Mein Cheff hat mir das Projekt nun komplett übertragen.

Mal sehen, ob der Kunde die Pumpe evt. doch noch schneller haben will.

Dann weiß ich dank euch schon mal, worauf ich achten muss.


----------

